# Why does authn_core_module require authz_core_module?

## dE_logics

Using apache 2.4, I'm using AuthType none.

This setup seems to require the authz_core module to be loaded even though I dont use any authz specific directives.

----------

## hdcg

Hi,

mod_authz_core implements the Require directive. This directive is most likely used explicitely somewhere in your config. If not I would guess is implicitely used as the Require directive controls access and no access restriction corresponds to Require all granted".

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## dE_logics

I didn't know Apache includes these without admin permission.

Any doc reference someone?

----------

